# Custom made knives



## JC in GB (Mar 3, 2021)

Has anyone purchased or crafted a custom made knife?  I am interested in getting a custom made kitchen knife but I was shocked at some of the prices I saw.

What is a good price for a custom knife?  I am looking for an 8" chef's knife kind of blade.

Are there any bladesmiths here?

JC


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 3, 2021)

Custom made is probably going to cost you $200+. New West Knifeworks sells some real nice ones. These are a few of them.
	

		
			
		

		
	








Al


----------



## FowlAntics (Mar 3, 2021)

Carter Cutlery is run by a master smith by the name of Murray Cater. His shop is in Hillsboro Oregon and he makes some of the nicest knives I’ve ever seen. I would love to own one of his chefs knives someday. They are expensive but for something that should last you the rest of your life if taken care of, it’s really a great investment.  Alton Brown uses a bunch of his cutlery.


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 3, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Custom made is probably going to cost you $200+. New West Knifeworks sells some real nice ones. These are a few of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$200 is about what I was expecting.  The knives I looked at yesterday were $600 for a 7" chef's knife.  WOW...

JC


----------



## cutplug (Mar 3, 2021)

If you want to sell your house for a knife I think Bob Kramer has you covered!








						Kramer Knives - The Official Bob Kramer Knives Website
					

The Official Bob Kramer Knives Website. Master Bladesmith, ABS. Learn about Auctions, Ready-Made Sales and Ordering Custom Knives.




					kramerknives.com
				



and Anthony Bourdain's sold for a pretty fair price!








						Who bought Anthony Bourdain's chef's knife for $231,250?
					

Anthony Bourdain’s Bob Kramer chef’s knife sold at auction for a whopping amount of money. In all, Bourdain’s possessions went for $1.8 million, 40% of which will go towards the Anthony Bourdain Legacy Scholarship fund.




					www.finedininglovers.com
				



.


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 3, 2021)

cutplug said:


> If you want to sell your house for a knife I think Bob Kramer has you covered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would learn to craft blades myself before spending that kind of money.  It is a knife not a new heart.  Zounds!


----------



## Fueling Around (Mar 3, 2021)

cutplug said:


> If you want to sell your house for a knife I think Bob Kramer has you covered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just featured Bob Kramer on History Channel Modern Marvels episode "Built by Hand"


----------



## rc4u (Mar 3, 2021)

i bought a few from the knife makers forum. they have a for sale section. good stuff n many reveiws.. commercial resale of custom is not needed.   BladeForums.com


----------



## cutplug (Mar 3, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> They just featured Bob Kramer on History Channel Modern Marvels episode "Built by Hand"


Works of art really.
 I don't think you can get a hand made knife for $200 but what you would have to qualify what "handmade" means.
 That said you can get some good knives in that price range and cheaper. 
Victronix on the less expensive side, I have a couple of Ken Onion Shuns' and love them. They were in the $200 price range but out of stock now.


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 3, 2021)

cutplug said:


> Works of art really.
> I don't think you can get a hand made knife for $200 but what you would have to qualify what "handmade" means.
> That said you can get some good knives in that price range and cheaper.
> Victronix on the less expensive side, I have a couple of Ken Onion Shuns' and love them. They were in the $200 price range but out of stock now.
> ...



I have a set of Wusthof kitchen knives and I like them very much.  I am less interested in art and more interested in function.  

I agree that a styled Damascus blade with mosaic pins, and artwork would be worth quite a price.

Conversely, an 8" forged blade made from 5160 and a G10 handle costs about $15 in parts and about 8 hours of work time.  How much is a fair wage for a bladesmith?

I am not trying to start an argument.  I just want a high quality custom forged kitchen knife that doesn't cost me $600.

Perhaps my expectations are at fault.  If that is the case, I guess I better start saving my $$$....

JC


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 3, 2021)

I understand collecting things. And I understand the appeal of artfully crafted tools and accessories. But how is a $200 razor sharp knife a better choice than a $50 knife with equal dimensions, fit, and sharpness?  Can you really tell the difference when blindfolded?  Is a $200+ knife useful and appropriate for a non-professional? I've never used a $200+ knife, and these are questions I've pondered.


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 3, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> I understand collecting things. And I understand the appeal of artfully crafted tools and accessories. But how is a $200 razor sharp knife a better choice than a $50 knife with equal dimensions, fit, and sharpness?  Can you really tell the difference when blindfolded?  Is a $200+ knife useful and appropriate for a non-professional? I've never used a $200+ knife, and these are questions I've pondered.



My Wusthof knives have a certain feel to them that I don't get from cheaper knives.  I am not sure I could tell brand with eyes shut but I bet you I could tell you the relative quality of the blade just by handling and using it a bit.

Your point about a collectors item is valid.  I really don't NEED this knife.  I want to collect one of this build and quality.

That said, I guess I am at the mercy of the market.

JC


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 3, 2021)

JC, I sent you a PM


----------



## JC in GB (Mar 3, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> JC, I sent you a PM



Replied...


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 3, 2021)

Just food for thought.....

https://www.mountainhollow.net/knife-kitchen.php

You can get a basic J Neilson made kitchen knife out of 15n20 for $400 or a 3 piece set for 900.   These are basic knifes but have a cool factor.

As an FYI, unless you are making knives in mass there is considerable more than $15 in parts and consumables for a well made knife. IE a knife I sell for 200-250 ish makes me about $20-30 in labor (so 2 to 3 an hour....).......IE you keep your day job!  

So you may ask why do I do it....because I like to and it helps pay for the many thousands of $$$ in cool tools!


----------



## civilsmoker (Mar 3, 2021)

noboundaries said:


> I understand collecting things. And I understand the appeal of artfully crafted tools and accessories. But how is a $200 razor sharp knife a better choice than a $50 knife with equal dimensions, fit, and sharpness?  Can you really tell the difference when blindfolded?  Is a $200+ knife useful and appropriate for a non-professional? I've never used a $200+ knife, and these are questions I've pondered.



For me its a "want" thing....I have 2 full sets of Henckels 4 Stars and they are work horses.......The original few knives are over 26 years old (I paid almost 200 a knife back in the mid 90s), but these days I find myself using my hand made kitchen utility.........For some reason the high carbon steel and wood makes me smile.......


----------

